
High glucose levels may explain why some flu patients have more severe symptoms - magoghm
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-04-high-glucose-flu-patients-severe.html
======
magoghm
Most of us are staying at home, doing less exercise, and eating more. That's
probably bad news for glucose levels.

